# Database Discussions > Oracle >  not able to connect oracle form builder

## sgsapna

I am able to connect to the oracle database but i am not able to connect to the oracle 10g form builder which uses the same username and password. Can anyone plase let me know if anything has to be done in net-configuration assistant

----------


## stecal

No, you don't have to use Net Configuration Assistant. All you need to do is point Developer Suite to the same set of configuration files you use for SQL*Plus.

http://www.databasejournal.com/featu...le.php/3108301

_One huge misconception about using Oracle products that occurs among other-than-RDBMS users (novice Forms developers in particular) has to do with the proper configuration of the non-RDBMS Oracle product. This is probably the number one problem or misconception you can easily find on numerous web sites: "I can connect to my database when using SQL*Plus. I just installed Forms & Reports and my forms can't connect to the database. What gives?"_

----------


## orasantosh

> I am able to connect to the oracle database but i am not able to connect to the oracle 10g form builder which uses the same username and password. Can anyone plase let me know if anything has to be done in net-configuration assistant


ans 
just try that
copy the tnsnames.ora file from orc 10g folder on os
and find tnsnames.ora  in form folder on os (where the form installed ) replace it .
just try it will work.

----------


## danceuport

> ans 
> just try that
> copy the tnsnames.ora file from orc 10g folder on os
> and find tnsnames.ora  in form folder on os (where the form installed ) replace it .
> just try it will work.



I was having the same problem, don't read the article....just do as orasantosh said above.   It works like a charm.  The database field by default should be orcl.  The user and password...well you should know those.  :Smilie:

----------


## stecal

> I was having the same problem, don't read the article....just do as orasantosh said above.   It works like a charm.  The database field by default should be orcl.  The user and password...well you should know those.



Which is what I said over 16 months ago:
All you need to do is point Developer Suite to the same set of configuration files you use for SQL*Plus.

----------


## mann

Could anyone please guide me in detail to connect Oracle Forms 9i/10g with MS SQL Server database?

Also how do we connect with other databases like SQL Server, MS Access, and so on?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## t3chn0n3rd

Sounds like the tnsnames.ora file is missing from the folder or path

----------

